# My Aristo 31-inch Circle Arrived



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks to a tip from Victor Smith, I was able to locate a dealer with Aristo 31-inch diameter track in stock. R&G Railroad Company of California shipped it cross-country to me. Soon it will go into use under my Christmas tree and later during the winter months for experiments with micro "stage flats" in the tradition of the late Carl Arendt that I like to make. The R&G e-mail is raygi[email protected]

By the way, I picked up that green carpet at Walmart for five bucks.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Great Bill, thats good you were able to get one. I doubt they will be available for very much longer as I think Aristo only did one run of them. Shame they are fun to mess with.


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

That little diameter is fun. 
I scored a 31" off Ebay this past Spring and haven't put it to work yet besides testing it but do plan on adding it to my Christmas loop this year. 
I'd like to find the pizza 21" . It is a shame aristo didn't make too many of them.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I used a rail bender and 2 8 foot brass rails to make my circle. Came out to 32 inch diameter and it can not fall apart as I only have 2 clamps on the whole circle. 
No joiners with power problems can occur either. 

My next circle would be 2 halves of 5 foot rail giving around 36 inches for a circle and only 4 rail clamps to hold it together.


----------

